# Aut Viam Inveniam Aut Faciam



## Solecism

i was wondering if anyone could translate 

Aut Viam Inveniam Aut Faciam for me, i was told it means "i'll either find a way or make one" but i dont really trust the internet


----------



## modus.irrealis

That's right (as far as I can tell). Just to parse the sentence (and checking with this very useful tool):

aut ... aut = either ... or
viam = accusative singular of _via_ 'way'
inveniam = 1st person singular future indicative of _invenio _'discover, find'
faciam = 1st person singular future indicative of _facio _'do, make'

So the internet translation looks good.

On the other hand those future indicatives could also be present subjunctives, but I don't know if that makes sense here. The translation you gave, though, is at least a possible translation. It seems this is going to require someone more knowledgeable than me.


----------



## judkinsc

If it's the subjunctive, then the easiest translation would be "Either let me find a way or let me make one," which works for your translation too.

The hortatory subjunctive is always the prefered translation, lacking another reason.

I don't see any reason to treat them as subjunctives, though.  The forms are the same, but the idea is fine as a future.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

I also think the best choice is the future. The subjunctives expressing wishes are generally introduced by "Utinam". Solecism's translation looks good.


----------



## davesnothere

Solecism said:


> i was wondering if anyone could translate
> 
> Aut Viam Inveniam Aut Faciam for me, i was told it means "i'll either find a way or make one" but i dont really trust the internet



It means exactly that, it's a quote from Hannibal, when his generals told him it was impossible to cross the alps by elephant, this was his response.


----------



## sanalatii_e

It means 'Find a way, or make a way' 

It is used as the slogan for Chigwell School in Essex.


----------



## Slayer_kid21

aut viam inveniam aut faciam does literally mean i'll either find a way or make one. it was said from Hannibal in 247-183 BC.

Gotta love Latin class


----------



## bibax

Somedeal redundant.


----------

